# Desperately Need Help/Advice re Comcast



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

Can anyone advise? Comcast is refusing to send out a technician to check their lines/hookups because I don't have a Comcast box. Their suggestion is that I acquire a Comcast box so that they can help me. Any suggestions? Please?


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

We night be able to help, but would need more information such as what model(s) TiVos you have and what you are having problems with.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

How's your internet connection? If you have your internet though Comcast, you could try and complain about the internet connection. Back in the analog days I was having TV reception problems on some channels that they could never fix. I then complained about intermittent internet problems and they dropped a new line from the pole to my house and fixed both my TV and internet problems.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

alleybj said:


> Can anyone advise? Comcast is refusing to send out a technician to check their lines/hookups because I don't have a Comcast box. Their suggestion is that I acquire a Comcast box so that they can help me. Any suggestions? Please?


If you don't have a Comcast box you must have a cable card if your getting your TV from Comcast, unless (Comcast has not upgraded your system) and your only getting analog directly into your TV. Do you get your internet and or phone from Comcast ?


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

eboydog said:


> We night be able to help, but would need more information such as what model(s) TiVos you have and what you are having problems with.


Hi, I have a Roamio Pro, Elite and Premiere XL. I have recently started getting some pixelation on premium channels. Happens same time, same show on all three. I've attenuated the signals to where they're supposed to be, but no improvement. Comcast says no Comcast box, no service. Thanks


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

lessd said:


> If you don't have a Comcast box you must have a cable card if your getting your TV from Comcast, unless (Comcast has not upgraded your system) and your only getting analog directly into your TV. Do you get your internet and or phone from Comcast ?


I do have cablecards. Comcast doesn't seem to care. They have repeatedly told me I should swap my Tivos for their boxes in order to get a service call. I do get my internet from Comcast. It works just fine.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

It's probably time to call them to cancel. When you get to their retention department, tell them exactly why you're canceling.


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

squint said:


> It's probably time to call them to cancel. When you get to their retention department, tell them exactly why you're canceling.


Well, only if I'm actually ready to cancel. I tried that, and they were perfectly happy to cancel me. They were nice but said only the tech group could schedule a service call.


----------



## hershey4 (May 31, 2006)

So intermittent pixelation on some channels is the only problem you have? I get that all the time. I just assumed its part of the price for high res and overtaxed systems. 

Way back when I had some startup problems with Comcast/Tivo, there was a relationship between the two and I called Tivo support and they got Comcast involved. However, maybe that was just initial cable card setup problems. Details are fuzzy. 

I had such horrendous experience with Comcast at startup time (just getting the condo wired), I would dread calling them again for anything!! 

If you have alternative TV choices, time to consider them if Tivo tech support can't get anything going. 

It seems so obstinate of them. They have to support the service to the cable card. Maybe you can get your local or state municipal cable and/or consumer departments to help.


----------



## mcluvin (Apr 29, 2014)

Would an FCC compaint be warranted? They seem to respond to those.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You can also put on the wiring insurance and then have them call out and subsequently remove the insurance.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

You can play their game and get one of their boxes temporarily to see if it experiences the same problems as your TiVos. If so, then you can just call and have them come out and figure out what the problem is.

Alternatively, you can do what someone else suggested and fire off a formal complaint to the FCC. That actually seems to get Comcast's attention, especially now that they are trying to merge with TWC.

http://www.fcc.gov/complaints


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Since you are in Atlanta and they have begun encrypting everything including locals, you are entitled to at least one additional box for which you should not be charged so you can view the channels that were previously delivered in the clear. Mind you, you shouldn't _*have*_ to get one. You are paying for service that isn't being delivered so they should fix it regardless.

Your other option is to insist they schedule a service call. If they won't, file an FCC complaint. There is something you need to keep in mind. If they do come out and the tech decides it is your problem, they will probably at least attempt to charge you for the service call.

Since you have Comcast Internet, you _*do*_ have one of their boxes which theoretically could be the source of the problem.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> Since you have Comcast Internet, you _*do*_ have one of their boxes which theoretically could be the source of the problem.


For most Comcast systems you can purchase your own internet cable box and save about $8/month.


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

lessd said:


> For most Comcast systems you can purchase your own internet cable box and save about $8/month.


Yes, I have my own modem, not one of theirs. I don't think it could be the problem though since the cable signal is split to the tivo before it goes to the modem


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

alleybj said:


> Yes, I have my own modem, not one of theirs. I don't think it could be the problem though since the cable signal is split to the tivo before it goes to the modem


Simply splitting it doesn't isolate it.


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

lpwcomp said:


> Simply splitting it doesn't isolate it.


I'm not sure what you mean. The modem can't be an issue if it's not in the line to the Tivo can it?


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

the modem sends a signal on your cable line no matter where it is connected. if the modem is faulty it can cause errors on your cable boxes.

Have you checked DVR diag to make sure it is an error on the line and not from the cable system encoder ?

( look for increasing corrected/uncorrected RS )


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

alleybj said:


> Yes, I have my own modem, not one of theirs. I don't think it could be the problem though since the cable signal is split to the tivo before it goes to the modem


So your not using any Comcast equipment, that may be your problem with getting Comcast out to your home. Offer to pay for the service call, if the problem is that of the Comcast installed cables they will not (I hope) charge you. If you installed the cables in your home yourself than Comcast's only responsibility is the cable coming into your home.
I installed my own home cables but Comcast in CT is good, on a service call (for a cable card they could not activate over the phone) they replaces most of the cable ends, and some of my own splitters at no charge. As a note the Comcast tech had a special number he could call and was able to first set the cable card such that the TiVo screen came up saying that the cable card was removed, next the TiVo said the cable card was just inserted, than the tech. was able to fully activate the card.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

alleybj said:


> Can anyone advise? Comcast is refusing to send out a technician to check their lines/hookups because I don't have a Comcast box. Their suggestion is that I acquire a Comcast box so that they can help me. Any suggestions? Please?


Once when I was having signal strength problems I called and said nothing worked -- no TV, no Internet. When the tech arrived I described the real problem, and he set to work checking things.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

alleybj said:


> Can anyone advise? Comcast is refusing to send out a technician to check their lines/hookups because I don't have a Comcast box. Their suggestion is that I acquire a Comcast box so that they can help me. Any suggestions? Please?


I am also an Atlanta-based Comcast customer and that response you were given is total BS and completely unacceptable. My two MS CableCARDs are the ONLY Comcast equipment I am using and I have had a number of service calls over the past five years without having to pay a cent (although I believe they once charged me and I had to call in to get the charge removed).

You are paying for Comcast video service and Comcast-supplied CableCARDS to decrypt that service; they are ultimately responsible for maintaining the integrity of that signal. Naturally, if they schedule a service call and the tech finds the fault is with your personally owned equipment or your in-wall wiring you might have to assume some responsibility for the fix.

Just escalate your issue until you reach someone with at least two functioning brain cells, but DO NOT accept the shoddy treatment you've been given so far. If customers don't persist we will all soon be treated this way.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

This is odd. I have no Comcast equipment other than a cable card. I called yesterday to setup a service call without issue.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

chiguy50 said:


> Just escalate your issue until you reach someone with at least two functioning brain cells, but DO NOT accept the shoddy treatment you've been given so far. If customers don't persist we will all soon be treated this way.


if you are unsuccessful in escalating to a supervisor by phone, the next step is an executive email. type "guarantee" in the search box of comcast.com, and you'll find a way to email tom karinshak, sr vp of customer experience:
http://www.comcast.com/customers/feedback/default.cspx​
if that doesn't work, here's a list of other contacts. it's dated, so check it against the list of executives on comcast.com:
http://consumerist.com/2007/11/08/email-addresses-for-comcast-executives/​
good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------

